# Gọi ngay 0982.508.992 báo giá bơm bùn lắng, bơm bể nước thải Tsurumi giá tốt



## qmbong1 (12 Tháng mười hai 2019)

"*Bơm bể lắng Tsurumi 100B42.2* được sử dụng để bơm bùn thải, bơm bùn tuần hoàn trong các bể xử lý nước thải. Với thiết kế cánh hở (channel) *bơm chìm 100B42.2* có khả năng bơm được lượng nước nhiều hơn so với các dòng bơm chìm khác cùng công suất. 
Một ưu điểm độc quyền của dòng *bơm bùn thải 100B42.2* đó chính là bộ phận nâng dầu Oil lifter. Đây là công nghệ đã được cấp bằng sáng chế độc quyền của hãng Tsurumi Pump. Với công nghệ này, phớt và trục bơm luôn được bôi trơn kể cả khi mực dầu cực thấp. Bơm hoạt đồng bền bỉ và giảm thiểu tối đa chi phí bảo hành, sửa chữa






Thông số kỹ thuật:
Thông tin sản phẩm
Model: 100B42.2
Hiệu: Tsurumi - Japan
Công suất: 2.2kw/ 380V/ 3 pha
Lưu lượng tối đa = 1.5m3/min
Cột áp tối đa = 16m
Họng xả: 100mm

Ngoài khả năng bơm bùn tuần hoàn, bơm nước thải, dòng *may bom Tsurumi 100B42.2* còn có khả năng bơm những vật rắn có kích thước 47x53mm lẫn trong môi trường thải mà không gây tắc nghẽn cánh quạt. Đây là sản phẩm ứng dụng trong các hệ thống xử lý nước thải yêu cầu kết quả đạt loại A.
Để mua đúng sản phẩm *bơm chìm Tsurumi Japan*, quý khách vui lòng liên hệ đơn vị NHẬP KHẨU TRỰC TIẾP:

Công ty cổ phần Matra Quốc Tế
Số 238 Nguyễn Xiển, Thanh Xuân, Hà Nội
ĐT: 024.3984.4821
Hotline: Ms Mai – 0982.508.992
Mail: matraquocte10@gmail.com
Web: maybomnuoctsurumi.com
"


----------

